# Trying to relocate! HELP!



## Nodak1 (Apr 2, 2017)

So just booked our trip to Valencia, Spain (July) looking for any advice anyone may have about the area I am interested in staying for a few years if possible of course after our first visit( so probably this time next year) I am interested in actually attending school there I am a Certified Nurse Assistant right now pursuing my degree for RN so anything about international education would be helpful. I am 25 from North Dakota currently in Georgia and just recently lost my husband and two little girls in a car accident so now it is just me, my son(4) and my best friend (she's been my anchor through everything!) but I am ready to make something of my life since i really have nothing here tying me down my family lives elsewhere, in addition an ADVENTURE. I have looked into Barcelona and Madrid as well they seem to be a bit more touristy I would rather find a place that I can relax and raise my son. I don't need much I'd prefer to have something country like I have plenty of money saved but need to know my options. I'm pretty open to new things Thanks in Advance 

*What i'd like*
Shopping(fresh foods, organic)
Public transport( $$ to ship car)
Great schools(public, for son and I) 
Decent Job
Decent Neighborhood (minimal crime)
Access to a beach 

*Dont need*
Nightlife(Netflix & popcorn) 
Fashion malls
Fast food


(Any Information accepted) TIA!!
*Must see's
*Beaches
*Areas*
*Attractions
*Things to do

-Nodak


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nodak1 said:


> So just booked our trip to Valencia, Spain (July) looking for any advice anyone may have about the area I am interested in staying for a few years if possible of course after our first visit( so probably this time next year) I am interested in actually attending school there I am a Certified Nurse Assistant right now pursuing my degree for RN so anything about international education would be helpful. I am 25 from North Dakota currently in Georgia and just recently lost my husband and two little girls in a car accident so now it is just me, my son(4) and my best friend (she's been my anchor through everything!) but I am ready to make something of my life since i really have nothing here tying me down my family lives elsewhere, in addition an ADVENTURE. I have looked into Barcelona and Madrid as well they seem to be a bit more touristy I would rather find a place that I can relax and raise my son. I don't need much I'd prefer to have something country like I have plenty of money saved but need to know my options. I'm pretty open to new things Thanks in Advance
> 
> *What i'd like*
> Shopping(fresh foods, organic)
> ...


Sorry to hear of your tragic start to life (because at 25 you are still starting life).
However, just as it is difficult for immigrants to get a green card in the US, it's difficult for Americans to get a visa which allows them to work in Spain. Before looking at neighbourhoods where there is little crime or what there is to do, you'll need to find out about the legalities of an American living and working in Spain.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry to hear of your tragic start to life (because at 25 you are still starting life).
> However, just as it is difficult for immigrants to get a green card in the US, it's difficult for Americans to get a visa which allows them to work in Spain. Before looking at neighbourhoods where there is little crime or what there is to do, you'll need to find out about the legalities of an American living and working in Spain.




Agreed! As well as being fluent in Spanish etc. etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Nodak1 said:


> So just booked our trip to Valencia, Spain (July) looking for any advice anyone may have about the area I am interested in staying for a few years if possible of course after our first visit( so probably this time next year) I am interested in actually attending school there I am a Certified Nurse Assistant right now pursuing my degree for RN so anything about international education would be helpful. I am 25 from North Dakota currently in Georgia and just recently lost my husband and two little girls in a car accident so now it is just me, my son(4) and my best friend (she's been my anchor through everything!) but I am ready to make something of my life since i really have nothing here tying me down my family lives elsewhere, in addition an ADVENTURE. I have looked into Barcelona and Madrid as well they seem to be a bit more touristy I would rather find a place that I can relax and raise my son. I don't need much I'd prefer to have something country like I have plenty of money saved but need to know my options. I'm pretty open to new things Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Getting a BSN here for an American with little resources would be difficult. I have no idea what the nursing field here pays but it would be a pittance compared to the US. Start researching residency requirements for Americans. Coming to live here would be difficult. The CNA position does not exist here. Sorry for your losses. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry for your. Loss, and good on you for trying to pick up and move forward.....


I'm afraid like the others say, you need to check out visa situation first. As for. Using here,, many Spanish nurses have moved abroad to find work, your Spanish would have to be practically nativo to be able to practice here, and I think, but I'm not sure, any qualifications would have to fit in with the Spanish training. However that's all a bit irrelevant really, as your first things should be enquiring about visas etc

I do wish you luck


----------



## Nodak1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you all very much for your responses, I will first look into visas, so if not Heath field what would you recommend i have thought about language maybe teaching it and or massage therapy which I studied about 5 years ago, just looking for a direction and things to look into I have a year so better to be prepared😏


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/24/spanish-nurses-job-nhs-health


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nodak1 said:


> Thank you all very much for your responses, I will first look into visas, so if not Heath field what would you recommend i have thought about language maybe teaching it and or massage therapy which I studied about 5 years ago, just looking for a direction and things to look into I have a year so better to be prepared&#55357;&#56847;


Do look at visas first - & then you will understand that whatever field you work in, any potential employer would have to prove that there is no EU citizen available to fill the post before the govt would issue a work visa. You would also have to remain in the US while the application was being processed.

As you can imagine - there are plenty of language teachers & massage therapists who don't need visas. 

You could look at the entrepeneur visa & start a business, but iirc you need 500,000€ for that, free & clear of loans.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

First of all my sympathies for your loss. But also my admiration for getting on with your life in such a positive and adventurous way. 

Valencia - we lived there for 2 months before heading southward. Lovely city but we didn't like the outskirts much. Too many high rise buildings. We visited Barcelona twice and love it, but know nothing about living there. We have learned a lot about living in Spain in the 6 months we have been here. I can pass those things on separately if you like. 

As others have said, getting work may be a problem without fluent Spanish. There are very many Expat people here offering services such as massage, beauty, language lessons etc. Having said that perhaps it might be worth contacting nurse training hospitals here for advice regarding language? It may be that they consider you could be fluent enough in a year or so. 

If language is going to hold you back career wise then perhaps you could consider somewhere where English is more widely spoken? Where you could possibly, visa allowing, go straight into work. Eg Malta, where over 80% speak English. Or if you wanted to be near to Spain, Gibraltar. Hugely British (pros and cons to that!) but you could always pop across the border to Spain. Some people even commute across the border for work daily. Just a thought. Otherwise - good luck and enjoy your trip!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Kikie said:


> First of all my sympathies for your loss. But also my admiration for getting on with your life in such a positive and adventurous way.
> 
> Valencia - we lived there for 2 months before heading southward. Lovely city but we didn't like the outskirts much. Too many high rise buildings. We visited Barcelona twice and love it, but know nothing about living there. We have learned a lot about living in Spain in the 6 months we have been here. I can pass those things on separately if you like.
> 
> ...


However, for a non-EU person to obtain a visa to work in an EU country requires evidence that the employer cannot source an EU to citizen to do the job, the employer to make the application for approval to employ a non-EU citizen and then the visa to be issued to the non-EU applicant (whilst still overseas). However, there are pathways for those who come to an EU country and complete a degree (though not necessarily as straightforward as it might appear on the surface, this pathway certainly works for some within the EU country where they obtain their degree).


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

*Messages*

Hello NoDak1. I am very sorry for your losses. I tried to IM you, but you have not made enough posts. If you care to, you can post to three more threads, just say hi, or whatever, then I can send you a PM.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> Hello NoDak1. I am very sorry for your losses. I tried to IM you, but you have not made enough posts. If you care to, you can post to three more threads, just say hi, or whatever, then I can send you a PM.


Just saying 'hi' will not cut it. 

You will need 5 'meaningful posts' before the full facilities of this forum will be open to you.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

*Oh well*



snikpoh said:


> Just saying 'hi' will not cut it.
> 
> You will need 5 'meaningful posts' before the full facilities of this forum will be open to you.


Maybe someday if she ever returns. C'est la vie.


----------



## Harry in Spain (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi,
Perhaps you should acquire the services of a jobhunter. Not sure exactly where you find one, but I'm sure with your medical background and your ability to speak English, such skills could be wanted in tourist areas. 
Good luck!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Harry in Spain said:


> Hi,
> Perhaps you should acquire the services of a jobhunter. Not sure exactly where you find one, but I'm sure with your medical background and your ability to speak English, *such skills could be wanted in tourist areas. *
> Good luck!


Sadly not - not unless she also speaks fluent Spanish. Also, as posted earlier in the thread her qualifications might not be recognised here - she'd need to check that out & if they are, they'd still need to be _homologado_. That costs & takes quite some time. Even then, any potential employer would also have to prove that no EU citizen could fill the post.

And she'd have to remain in the US while any visa application was in process.

It isn't easy for a non-EU citizen to move to live & work in an EU country.


----------

